# Recess DIY Panels Into Walls?



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a pretty small HT, ~15'x16', and need to add treatments. I'd like to put bass traps on the back wall but can't afford to lose 6-8" in room depth back there. I had a thought to build the traps partially recessed into the wall (2x4 studs in front of basement concrete foundation wall) so that the first 4" of acoustic insulation is inside the wall cavity (3.5" stud + 0.5" drywall) and the finished panel would protrude only 2-3" beyond the wall face. Any reason this would not work well?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I want to do the same for panels on the front wall below the screen.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Although I never tried it, the space behind the traps in the wall could be an advantage. I am sure that bpape will add his thoughts. Perhaps he has tried that on a customer's job.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That can work - just understand you lose your isolation that way. If you can work a way to have MDF/Drywall on the BACK side of the cavities you're going to fill that could work.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks, guys. 

Brian - I've considered building a back box for that very reason. But, if isolation is not a problem, was hoping that by leaving them open I could get some general decay benefit via the 20 lbs of pink fluffy on the rear wall cavity that would now communicate with the room (thoughts?). I'll probably test without back boxes just to see if it creates any isolation problems. Can always add later.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Just also remember that this will drastically increase the cubic footage of the space that the sub is trying to pressurize.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I thought about doing this too, in my case I was wondering about sinking diffusers into the wall cavity (sealed with a backer box) to gain the extra depth. I was also considering trying a recessed ceiling "cloud box"*, since the height in my basement is going to be challenging.


*TM, patent pending


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

This is an idea I'm having too since my mains are right up against the side walls


----------

